# Il caldo dà alla testa...



## Paolo78mi (3 Luglio 2018)

*Il caldo dà alla testa...*

Il caldo dà alla testa, mi presento in stazione a Saronno questa mattina, con la mia bella camicia a righe rosa sbottonata di due bottoni (ieri sera in treno lo sbottonamento ha avuto successo, lo sguardo di alcune erano molto invadenti e cosi stamattina ho voluto ripetermi, fregandomene di passare per volgarotto). 


Arrivo in stazione ed incrocio lei, una bella donna over 40 (sposata) col suo bel vestitino bianco e rosso leggero, ed un'abbronzatura invidiabile, era un po' che non vedevo la sua bicicletta parcheggiata li al solito palo, dove ora parcheggio anch'io la mia, difatti era in vacanza. 


Lei è una donna che conosco di vista abitando nella stessa città e prendendo più o meno lo stesso treno, è una che a differenza delle altre, mi dà da pensare e anche da fantasticare (la classica persona che fa ribollire il sangue a cui si vorrebbe mettere le mani addosso senza tanti complimenti), c'è un certo apprezzamento VISIVO da ambo le parti e naturalmente questa attrazione si percepisce. Viso pulito, camminata da paperotta, capello brown medio lungo, una bella donna non appariscente easy e semplice come piacciono a me, una di quelle donne che si mettono due straccetti e stanno sempre bene in ogni occasione (la classica meraviglia a cui si darebbero due colpi a due a due finchè diventano dispari).


Essendo un'uomo 40enne Single non mi tiro indietro dal buttare uno sguardo d'apprezzamento curioso, evito però di risultare invasivo, perchè non amo essere catalogato come maniaco e fingo di esser sovrappensiero.


La "ragazza" quando è sola si chiude a riccio nei suoi pensieri, ed evita di incrociare il mio sguardo (il che mi fa sempre pensare di non esserle proprio indifferente eheheheheh), cosi per evitare di metterla in imbarazzo mi sposto e vado per la mia strada ignorandola. 


Stamattina però è successo qualcosa di inaspettato, sarà il caldo o solo la mia immaginazione (ci mancherebbe), aspettava la sua amica, ed una volta arrivata, eccola salire proprio sul treno dove ci sono io li, appena salito, in piedi pigiato dietro una ragazzina in minigonna rossa, e a piazzarsi proprio li, di fianco a me. in effetti non c'era altro posto, i treni son sempre pieni, ed ho pensato ad una pura casualità.


Da timidona quale era tutta sola, ha iniziato una chiaccherata con la sua amica, pavoneggiandosi e mettendosi un po' in mostra a più non posso (naturalmente con classe ci mancherebbe) ed io li a guardarle le gambe ed il culo e a cambiare posizione per evitare l'imbarazzo di averla a due centimetri da me e di non poter allungare le mani su quelle meravigliose curve. 

Credo proprio che abbia intuito la mia voglia, sia lei che la sua amica... ehehehehehehe 

Nel cambiare posizione più e più volte in uno spazio ristretto, c'è stato uno sfregamento pelle pelle, era quello che cercavo, per me è inebriante, e ancor di più farle capire e farle notare la mia presenza, il mio finto disagio e la mia voglia scalpitante...


La cosa bella di questa donna è che è STIMOLANTE sotto ogni punto di vista, e prima o poi mi ci piazzo davanti con aria da sfida in modo tale da farle venire un brivido lungo le cosce.


Inviato dal mio FRD-L09 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## danny (3 Luglio 2018)

Paolo, speravo che almeno tu avessi qualcosa da raccontare di succoso!
Siamo al punto che manco tu hai una trombata da svelare al forum....:sonar::sonar::sonar:
Comunque i piedi a paperotta sono i classici da ballerina. Li amo.


----------



## Rosarose (3 Luglio 2018)

Paolo78mi ha detto:


> Il caldo dà alla testa, mi presento in stazione a Saronno questa mattina, con la mia bella camicia a righe rosa sbottonata di due bottoni (ieri sera in treno lo sbottonamento ha avuto successo, lo sguardo di alcune erano molto invadenti e cosi stamattina ho voluto ripetermi, fregandomene di passare per volgarotto).
> 
> 
> Arrivo in stazione ed incrocio lei, una bella donna over 40 (sposata) col suo bel vestitino bianco e rosso leggero, ed un'abbronzatura invidiabile, era un po' che non vedevo la sua bicicletta parcheggiata li al solito palo, dove ora parcheggio anch'io la mia, difatti era in vacanza.
> ...


Che descrizione meravigliosa!! Vogliamo il seguito....


----------



## perplesso (3 Luglio 2018)

dopo aver letto camicia a righe rosa sbottonata di 2 bottoni, ero tentato di bannarti


----------



## Nocciola (3 Luglio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> dopo aver letto camicia a righe rosa sbottonata di 2 bottoni, ero tentato di bannarti


Non è la cosa peggiore che ha scritto eh da quando è qui


----------



## perplesso (3 Luglio 2018)

la camicia a righe rosa è da ban


----------



## Homer (5 Luglio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> dopo aver letto camicia a righe rosa sbottonata di 2 bottoni, ero tentato di bannarti


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Pensato la stessa cosa.....:sonar::sonar::sonar:


----------



## Orbis Tertius (10 Luglio 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> la camicia a righe rosa è da ban


Concordo :rotfl:


----------

